# DIY CNC first timer



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

I was looking for some advice, since I am clueless and new to CNCing. I am trying to choose between either the Leadshine MX3660 or the Geckodrive G540 stepper/controller. I only need 3 axis and they both have advantages and disadvantages. Does anyone have any input as to which is better? Thanks, Stacey


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stacey I can't help with your inquiry but I'm sure someone will be along to give advice.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have no clue which would be better. We bought a Stinger cnc and It works great.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

SubmarineGuy said:


> I was looking for some advice, since I am clueless and new to CNCing. I am trying to choose between either the Leadshine MX3660 or the Geckodrive G540 stepper/controller. I only need 3 axis and they both have advantages and disadvantages. Does anyone have any input as to which is better? Thanks, Stacey


Stacey,

Not digging into the actual specs for each I would lean toward the Leadshine MX3660 because it does have the ability of the 4th axis. I know you say you don't need the 4th axis but at a later date you might just think about what you could do if you had the 4th axis. You don't have to use it until you decide you want to play with it.

It might be helpful to compare them side by side on paper for pros and cons. List only the pros for each and list only the cons for each. This may be an easy way to determine which one to buy. You may find that one has way more pros and a lot fewer cons than the other unit.

Just my 2 cents worth,


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

SubmarineGuy said:


> I was looking for some advice, since I am clueless and new to CNCing. I am trying to choose between either the Leadshine MX3660 or the Geckodrive G540 stepper/controller. I only need 3 axis and they both have advantages and disadvantages. Does anyone have any input as to which is better? Thanks, Stacey


Stacey,

I have not personally used the Leadshine MX3660 but have looked at it online. I have used the Gecko G540 and am happy with the performance.

First off, the MX3660 is only a 3 Axis board, not a 4 axis board as someone else posted. The Gecko G540 is a four axis board. In other words it will allow you to use 4 stepper motors instead of 3. To add a 4th axis to the MX3660 you will have to add an additional single axis Stepper controller ($50-$90).

The leadshine indicates it will handle 6 amps of current Max (peak) while the Gecko is 3.5 Amps. If these measurements are true, then the Leadshine would be able to be driven harder than the Gecko.

Both controllers have a built in Breakout board so that is one less expense to consider.

There are many other factors to consider but I would not hesitate to try the MX3660 or the G540 for a CNC project. The real choice depends on how many axis you need to drive and how much current your stepper motors needs.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

MEBCWD said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I would lean toward the Leadshine MX3660 because it does have the ability of the 4th axis. I know you say you don't need the 4th axis but at a later date you might just think about what you could do if you had the 4th axis.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth,


The MX3660 is a 3 axis controller. The G540 is a 4 axis controller. 

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

One last comment. There is a new driver coming from Leadshine soon the MX4660. It will be a 4 axis 6amp controller. It will cost around $350. 

I found this info on the following website. 4-Axis DSP Based Digital Stepper Driver Max 60VDC /6.0A, MX4660 | Automation Technology Inc

Bill


----------



## ve3sqb (Nov 7, 2014)

Check out the drives on Probotix website.


----------



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

Update. I ended up purchasing an XZero Raptor 2 x 3 CNC machine with the MX3660 and the 281oz motors. I also purchased the Hitachi M12VC router to mount to it. My next step is to get some bits to use so that I can start cutting. My problem now is trying to figure out which bits I will need in order to start doing some work. I have attached a couple of pictures that show what kinds of things I will be cutting in the wood. I realize that I will be needing some small bits, but my router only came with 1/2" and 1/4" collets. Does anyone know if Hitachi or anyone else makes 1/8" collets that would fit my router, or any other solution to use the smaller shank bits. Also, what bits should I get. I want to be able to carve things as well as engraving letters and such into wood and acrylic. I am pretty sure I will be needing a v-bit, but what size, angle (90, 60, etc) and so forth. What other bits would I be needing. I read on a few forum post that many people use regular router bits. The theory is sound that if a router works well with people pushing it, why wouldn't it work with a machine pushing it. I understand that bits with the bearing mount would not work, but other than that, would router bits work just as well as CNC End mills. I look forward to the reponses. Thanks in advance for your help, Stacey


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I can only tell you what I use most. For vcarve I use 60 deg .25 v bit. for carving I use and end mill .25 and tapered ball nose 1/8" # 77-108. There are times when I use 1/16" tapered bit. I only use 1/4" & 1/2" collets. Hope this helps.


----------



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

Marecat, very useful information. It helps me a lot. Thanks a million. Does anyone else have any "Mosted used" bit recommendations for 3D carving.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

SubmarineGuy said:


> Marecat, very useful information. It helps me a lot. Thanks a million. Does anyone else have any "Mosted used" bit recommendations for 3D carving.


For 3D carving these should get you going.

1/4" ball nose bits I use. http://amzn.to/1HpY0H2
1/8" ball nose bit I use. http://amzn.to/1uWdDAF
1/16" tapered ball nose From Think & Tinker CM404-0625-100B Tapered 3D C arving Tools

Bill


----------



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

OK, great information on bits. I now have a great starting point for end mills. After looking at them on-line, where can I get some of these bits with 1/4" shanks that do not cost an arm and a leg. When I get started, I am guessing I will be messing some up until I can get a feel for the feed rates and spindle rates. I am looking for some good "starter" bits to get me going. Some of the ones that I have seen out there are rather expensive. I would love to go with some 1/8" shank bits, but it seems I need to mortgage my home to not only buy a 1/8" collet for my router, but to have it sent to me (17.00 just to ship a .1 lb item) is just outrageous. Any thoughts?


----------

